# Is the Manhattan Club worth buying?



## korndoc (Aug 18, 2006)

If I owned at the Manhattan Club, I would probably fly to NY every other year and trade out every other year.  We live in San Diego but would love to visit NY regularly.  But at nearly $1000 maintenance fee per year, and given some of the resort reviews I've read that say the MC has not kept up & is looking worn, is this worth buying?  

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Spence (Aug 18, 2006)

korndoc said:
			
		

> If I owned at the Manhattan Club, I would probably fly to NY every other year and trade out every other year.  We live in San Diego but would love to visit NY regularly.  But at nearly $1000 maintenance fee per year, and given some of the resort reviews I've read that say the MC has not kept up & is looking worn, is this worth buying?  Thanks,  Jeff


I was wondering that myself.  I certainly would never trade through an exchange company with those MFs, I'd rent out extra time or maybe do a private exchange that was worth the MFs.  Wow, some ads here in TUG classifieds list 1BR MFs at $1178 that's $168 per night.  OK, that's cheap for a room in that neck of the woods but all the purchase costs drive that a lot higher.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 18, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> 1BR MFs at $1178 that's $168 per night.


Royal Holiday Club's Affinia Dumont works out to a LOT less than that for MFs/per night.  With minimal upfront/purchase cost.  Despite the administrative nightmare that is RHC, it's worked out great for me.  I've already reserved for Macy's Parade, Xmas Shopping, and New Years.





> *Destination  -  Resort -  Date -  Nights *
> New York AFFINIA DUMONT December 29, 2007 3nights
> New York AFFINIA DUMONT November 21, 2007 3nights
> New York AFFINIA DUMONT November 21, 2007 3nights
> ...


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 18, 2006)

As you can see, you need to reserve early at RHC... their 'newer' property, Affinia Manhattan comes with points values that make MFs approach that of MC.


----------



## Spence (Aug 18, 2006)

I certainly would only want the _Founders package_ which allows up to three Saturdays to be booked.


----------



## KenK (Aug 18, 2006)

Also:
www.thehiltonclub.com

www.phillipsclub.com

  NY Times had article of 2 new hotel T/S companies opening in NYC also.  Article was in Sunday, I think 2 weeks ago.  Will try to find.

Joanne (Remax) & Seth both sell Hilton Club points....I've seen from about $13,000 resale...7000 points from Hilton. But RTU  and maint $1000 + per week.  Don't know difference in pricing.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 18, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> Royal Holiday Club's Affinia Dumont works out to a LOT less than that for MFs/per night.  With minimal upfront/purchase cost.  Despite the administrative nightmare that is RHC, it's worked out great for me.  I've already reserved for Macy's Parade, Xmas Shopping, and New Years.


WOW - I just looked up what the Affinia Dumont charges for my next RHC reservation.  Only $1561.07 for 22-25Nov06 Macy's Parade.  My MFs for that reservation are $273.38 for the sleep6 unit, and my purchase price over 20 years in neglible.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 18, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> WOW - I just looked up what the Affinia Dumont charges for my next RHC reservation.  Only $1561.07 for 22-25Nov06 Macy's Parade.  My MFs for that reservation are $273.38 for the sleep6 unit, and my purchase price over 20 years in neglible.



Remember that RHC offers great value in the places you can go and the price you pay.  But you pay for that with a really messed up administration that does not inspire confidence, will never give you the "warm and fuzzies," and will occasionally make you pay extra maintenance fees that you do not owe, as well as Special Assessments.

Still, RHC is a good deal if you buy resale (for almost nothing) and are willing to put up with those drawbacks.


----------



## stevens397 (Aug 18, 2006)

Doesn't really seem like anyone is answering the question.

We just purchased a resale - 1 BR 2 bath, 3 weekend package.  Got what I feel was a great price with the knowledge that if I ever decide to sell, I can't imagine not getting at least my money back.  Not being affiliated with a major hotel, there is absolutely no downside to purchasing resale.

Back to the point.  I you prefer a suite (like we do) and you like to go the NY (ditto), it's a wonderful option.  We checked out the Hilton and felt that while beautiful, it was a bit of a madhouse.  We much preferred the boutique style of the MC.  And the number of points to get the full 1 BR for 7 days at the Hilton Club comes with a much, much higher maintenance fee.

Wish I had the money and the time to purchase at the Philips Club but it really doesn't belong in this comparison.

Perhaps the best thing to do is to see if you can find an EOY to purchase (or to purchase with another family that would switch years with you).  Good luck.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 18, 2006)

korndoc said:
			
		

> If I owned at the Manhattan Club, I would probably fly to NY every other year and trade out every other year.  We live in San Diego but would love to visit NY regularly.  But at nearly $1000 maintenance fee per year, and given some of the resort reviews I've read that say the MC has not kept up & is looking worn, is this worth buying?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Why not trade or rent there first and judge first hand? A lot would also probably depend when you want to stay. If its off season it really isn't a hard trade. We stayed there last spring break and will stay next spring break. I have seen it often in winter, spring and some summer weeks although the summer weeks were just a couple of months out.


----------



## korndoc (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for your advice.  I think renting there first makes sense so I can see the quality.  But even then, is $1000 maintenance per year + taxes + RCI membership fee  + RCI exchange fees (every other year) too much to pay for a non-lock-out timeshare?  
Anyone know if RCI or SFX will give me 2 weeks if I trade in my MC week?

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 19, 2006)

korndoc said:
			
		

> Thanks for your advice.  I think renting there first makes sense so I can see the quality.  But even then, is $1000 maintenance per year + taxes + RCI membership fee  + RCI exchange fees (every other year) too much to pay for a non-lock-out timeshare?
> Anyone know if RCI or SFX will give me 2 weeks if I trade in my MC week?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



You're right $1000 is very high for maintenance fees. As a owner though you wouldn't have to pay the hospitality fee of $25 a night for a 1 bedroom exchangers now pay but I still think $825 is extremely high for something you will trade 50% of the time. I don't think RCI ever does this for depositing any week. I think II and SFX give bonus weeks which may be similar to the ones RCI gives for certain exchange choices but they are hard to use if you can't travel off season. I have quite a few. They could be completely different and perhaps someone who trades with II or SFX will respond.


----------



## Blondie (Aug 19, 2006)

We have stayed at the MC 5 times on exchanges. This year we bought RHC points and paid $1000 for 30,000 points- high by some tuggers standards. MF is $600 and we just had a 7 day stay in NYC broken up into one 3 day stay and one 4 day stay. We rented out the 3 day stay for $450 to someone we knew. Long story short- prefer the MC location but the Affina Dumont is far superior in customer service and ammenities and in the one bedroom unit which is huge. Much  nicer than MC which is going to seed- we were there in Feb and were disappoionted. You can buy enough RHC points for a week in high season in NYC for under $1,000 with much lower maint fees- why buy at the MC? Plus, RHC points are useable all over the world. A no brainer.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Ny Manhattan club*

My husband and I went there for a few days last month and did not talk to anyone other than the front desk person except the bartender upstairs. we were not thrilled and RCI/manhattan did not ask us to take a tour.


----------



## sandiego (Aug 20, 2006)

*manhattan club issues*

We have been renting from others,and exchanging through RCI over the past 10 years. We usually stay for 2 weeks at a time. Just returned last week..the units are shabby, the carpet was terribly stained as was the furniture..the sheets do not fit the beds...there was not printer in the business center that was functional for the entire 2 weeks of our stay, (what would that cost them, $150 to replace it) , we have accepted the  additional $15 to $25 per night fee..the issue is their great location. We are former NY'ers who have a lot of business in the city. It is very well located for us. It needs a face lift..the business center really needs more computers and a printer that works, probably using king size flat sheets as the bottom sheet would be an improvement. We were told that fitted sheets would wear out too quickly due to changing them everyday. It is a very very expensive week...you should really want to be in NYC to buy , exchange or rent here.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 20, 2006)

Our unit must have recently been deep cleaned because we there was no stains on the carpet or furniture. Dirty carpets are a pet peeve of mine. I was surprised for a business city there isn't high internet speed access in the rooms. The few times I used it there were frustrated people trying to conduct business.


----------



## korndoc (Aug 20, 2006)

sandiego said:
			
		

> We have been renting from others,and exchanging through RCI over the past 10 years. We usually stay for 2 weeks at a time. Just returned last week..the units are shabby, the carpet was terribly stained as was the furniture.... It is a very very expensive week...you should really want to be in NYC to buy , exchange or rent here.



SanDiego,  Thanks for your comment.  Interesting, I live in San Diego also.  I am not sure I understand your comment about being "in NYC to buy, exchange or rent here."  

I am amazed and dissappointed by all the comments regarding how shabby the place is.  Especially considering the high maintenance fees.  Any owners reading this?  Why haven't the owners gotten together to get improvements made?

Jeff


----------



## TravelSFO (Aug 20, 2006)

SanDiego brought up the new hospitality fee issue ($15/night studios and $25/night 1 bedroom) MC started charging guests as of April 1, 2006.  This has made exchanging into the Manhattan Club "not as attractive" for many RCI exchangers. 

More importantly, I don't know if the question was ever answered as to where all this hospitality money is going to.  MC claims the hospitality fee is to pay for the "perks" such as European Kitchen, housekeeping, dataport in your room and Business Center use.  

I'm very disappointed to see anyone is still complaining about the condition of MC with all the money from the new fees they are raking in...


----------



## lawren2 (Aug 20, 2006)

korndoc said:
			
		

> Anyone know if RCI or SFX will give me 2 weeks if I trade in my MC week?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



You can ask Mark the rep representing SFX at timeshare forums  about how they will treat Mahattan Club deposits here:


http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=73


----------



## Hoc (Aug 20, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> Doesn't really seem like anyone is answering the question.



It seems to me like most people are answering it.  You feel that the Hilton's M/fs are too high, but the Hilton's rooms and amenities are, in fact, much nicer, so others might prefer that.  Apparently, you don't like the Affinia properties, but others might be fine with a 1-br. unit at one of those, at a lower price than the MC.  In addition, they might prefer the full kitchens at the Affinias, rather than the partial kitchens with no stoves or toasters at the MC.

The MC is fine for a place to stay, though the rooms are a bit run down.  It is in a convenient location.  Personally, I think that the purchase price and annual fees are too high.  I have had absolutely no trouble trading into New York once or twice each year over the past five or six years with much cheaper properties.  For that reason, I see no reason to buy at the MC.  But for others, they might like it.


----------



## korndoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> I have had absolutely no trouble trading into New York once or twice each year over the past five or six years with much cheaper properties.  For that reason, I see no reason to buy at the MC.



Hoc,  I had always assumed it was difficult to trade into the MC, that is why I thought I would buy there.  If I can readily trade in, it makes no sense to pay the high MF.  What timeshares did you use to trade into the MC, and in what seasons?  I have been thinking about buying at the Marriott Timberlodge in the Spring/Fall season (not the premium Winter or Summer seasons).  Do you think I would be able to trade a lock-out one bedroom from this T/S for a Spring or Fall week in the MC?  

Thanks,   Jeff


----------



## Spence (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been able to trade into MC with just about any TS I own including Blue SA weeks.  If you're not particular about when you go each year, you can go.  Now that's been through RCI.  

You're now talking II timeshares with Marriott, aren't you.  I understand the new phase of MC does trade with II but there's been no reports on success there.  My experience with II has been that a Marriott should easily trade in there but I would think you'd need Platinum season.


----------



## korndoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, Spence.  You're right, I forgot for the moment that the 2 were not in the same groups.  I guess I might be able to trade into MC on SFX from the non-Platinum Marriott.  As you are suggesting, it would probably take a Platinum Marriott to get into the Penthouse Manhattan Club on II. 

 Hmmm, maybe THAT is where all the maintenance money is going.

Jeff


----------



## Hoc (Aug 21, 2006)

I have never been able to trade into the new phase.  All of my trades have been into the original Manhattan Club.  I've traded in with bonus weeks through SFX; My San Francisco Nob Hill Inn Studio; RCI Points; and my Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan studio unit.  I prefer to go in the first few weeks of May, as I think that the weather is best then.  Once (with the Mexico unit), I traded in during January, but I felt that was way too cold.

I have also made a direct exchange with my Allen House unit, though I am still deciding whether to go next October for the fall colors, or over Thanksgiving for the Macy's Parade.


----------



## steveandellen (Aug 21, 2006)

*Where do the fees go?*

Hi,

I'm an owner at the Manhattan Club (we bought resale -- a very good price for the founder's package).  The MF's are rising at a pretty good clip -- the developer was in fact subsidizing the budget which kept MFs down.  The subsidy has been decreasing over time and the result is that MFs are getting closer to what it really costs to operate the place, from what I can tell by looking at the budget.  It appears to me that the fees for exchangers are an attempt to help keep MFs from getting too far out of hand. 

We plan on remaining ownwers as long as I can cover my MF by renting out 3-4 nights, and as long as I feel I can sell it for at least a small profit.  This gives us 3-4 nighs of usage, which is about right for my family at this time.

If those conditions don't hold, then I'll probably explore the resale market from this end.

~~~Steve


----------

